# kusogaki



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
Can anyone tell me the definition of a "kusogaki"? I already know what's gaki is, but I wondered if there was a difference between these two terms, and when this term is used. 
I wondered too if san could be used after this terms, as くそがきさん...Because it sounds wrong to me.
Thanks for your replies


----------



## lordfrikk

My uneducated guess would be that it's kuso "shit" + gaki "brat", ie. kusogaki-san would be something along the lines of "mr. little shit", little as in kid, brat.


----------



## JapanForever

So, it's used for a brat, or a bad-mannered child, isn't it?


----------



## lordfrikk

The use would be probably the same as saying "Mr. Dumbass" in English, mostly just an insult. The addition of the honorific さん　is probably meant to tease the listener, because you are essentially making the insult his name.


----------



## JapanForever

So, do you mean kusogaki is for someone who is really stupid, don't you ?


----------



## lordfrikk

No, it was just a comparison to something more familiar in English. It's simply an insult, albeit a bit more creative that just calling someone "kuso".


----------



## JapanForever

Okay lordfrikk. But a last question : is there a difference between "kusogaki" and "gaki"? As gaki is too for a brat, I wondered what's the difference between them.


----------



## lordfrikk

As much difference as there is between calling someone "brat" and "damn brat", I suppose. You need to understand that kusogaki is just two words combined together (a compound), as I wrote in my first post.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay. So kusogaki is stronger than gaki, isn't it?


----------



## lordfrikk

Yes, essentially.


----------



## MSPWrit3r

I don't know if you're familiar with the manga "Gravitation" (グラビテーション) but one of the characters (Yuki Eiri/由貴英里) calls his boyfriend (Shindou Shuichi/新堂愁一) くそがき ALL the time, so much that it has almost become an affectionate nickname for him, lol.
I guess what I'm trying to say is that it really depends on the context. In "Gravitation" it comes off as "damn brat" or "pest" but like I said, almost affectionate, so if Yuki were to say call Shuichi くそがきさま to me it would sound like he was teasing his boyfriend, or almost calling him a dumbass in a loving, yet cold, way.
I've also considered translating くそがき to mean "dipshit" in English but would love the opinion of a native Japanese speaker.


----------



## xsterk

Okay, i'm a huge fan of anime, don't read to much manga though.. But i'm also working together with 3 people who originate from japan.. According to my oldest japanese co-worker, kosu = shit/crap (just like lordfrakki said) and gaki which we all know means brat. Kosugaki can be used as a "loving" joke towards a really close friend or partner or as an extremely demeaning insult towards someone you're in a fight with, the older the person, the stronger the insult! The most extreme way to use it would be for a relatively young person to say it to a significantly older person, this way he'd not only call the older one childish but it would be in the worst thinkable way imaginable.
Another use of the word Kosu would be Kosujiji which would translate into "shitty/crappy old man"


----------



## 涼宮

Xsterk, *kuso*, not kosu .  Kuso means just ''shit'' and it can be used as an intensifier resulting in ''fucking''. Kuso yarou, kuso baka, kusottare, etc. You can basically add kuso to anything to be vulgar. But as it was mentioned, insults can become affectionate depending on the context.


----------



## pauro13

Just a follow up question, I've heard from animes that old people call teen agers or young people or sometimes child as kuso, was I just wrong with the spelling and it's a different word? Or was it the same kuso as the insult one? Thanks!


----------

